# Irreconcilable differences?



## hotmama91 (Sep 27, 2012)

My husband filed for divorce last week and we have been separated for 6 months. He filed irreconcilable differences. On my answer sheet I put that I disagree with that. What happens now since he doesn't have any other grounds that he can file? Will we still have a hearing? Can the judge still grant a divorce even though I put I do not agree with the irreconcilable differences? This is happening in West Virginia.


----------

